

Art vs. Engineering - thunderboltlabs
http://thunderboltlabs.com/posts/art-vs-engineering

======
mariamm
I don't think it is wise to only have one way of working. Having time alone to
let your creativity flow and then having a more automated way of implementing
ideas to see how they work, makes the most sense. I also believe having time
to play with ideas, with a partner or group, can change the idea into
something completely new, which only play can engender. Without play there is
no art, invention or innovation.

------
skilldrick
> A friend of mine used to refer to code that was more art than engineering as
> “clever.”

I see "clever" code as the opposite of good engineering _and_ art. Beautiful
code isn't "clever". An elegant engineering solution isn't "clever".

